
TechCrunch Goes to Boston, Join Us for MeetUp 11 - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/18/techcrunch-goes-to-boston-join-us-for-meetup-11/
======
toisanji
I will be there, it would be nice to meet other people from the ycombinator
community.

